# French gypsys



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Just got back from a great 2 week trip to France. Went down to la Londe les Maures on the south coast and then tootled back up. Brilliant   

We used the aires stops and 2 very small campsites (one looked like it hadn't changed since the 1940s).

We found quite a number of car park aires closed as they had installed height barriers and we were told this is because the gypsies had started using the stopovers. We also came across gypsies using the water and waste dumps on the aires and were told that thy shouldn't use them because they are in place for MHers. Is this right?

I did tackle a gypo one day as I caught him washing his cassette out using the fresh water tap, (this, I found was also the norm with a lot of other MH users as well, dirty b******s) he just shrugged his shoulders and trudged off. Good tip.....always swill the tap with a sterilising solution before useing it   

Has anyone else touring found the Aires shut due to gypos?

Johnny F

ps It didn't spoil my holiday though.... Roll on September


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Many have a notice such as this
AIRE DE SERVICE EXCLUSIVEMENT RESERVEE AUX CAMPING-CARS
They were originally provided as an initiative to encourage motorhomers into small villages in the hope that it would generate use of local shops.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I dislike gypsies because the continuously raided our yard when we were in business.

The trouble is if they are using the water and drainage facilities I cant see how this can be denied but TOTALLY agree with your views but they could scream discrimination.

The French idea of Aires make total sense something this country don't seem to understand.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

We were in France and Italy most of last year and noticed a huge increase in the use of motorhomes by "gypsies." This surprised us but most certainly seemed to be a trend. I have to say in their defence that we found them pleasant and clean, just a little different maybe ! 

If they have a motorhome and use Aires and you do not like it I guess you have two options.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We noticed, particularly in northern France, an increase in the number of supermarkets with height barriers. I challenged 3 places and was told it was because travellers park there and it is difficult for the municipality to clear them off. 

I pointed out that this was shooting themselves in the foot as many motorhomers spent large amounts of money in their supermarkets and would not now be able to do. A Gallic shrug. When I asked if there had even been any actual travellers in this supermarket I was told no, but there had been in others. An urban myth ?

I'm surprised that travellers would park up in supermarkets for any length of time when there are aires and other far more pleasant places to stop.

G


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Let me just say that these weren't gypos in MHs, they were gypos in caravans and it was the caravanning gypos that were causing problems.

Johnny F


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

mangothemadmonk said:


> Let me just say that these weren't gypos in MHs, they were gypos in caravans and it was the caravanning gypos that were causing problems.
> 
> Johnny F


Am I right though that they are not taking a liking to MH in the UK at least?


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

*Travellers*

- Having worked quite closely with groups of families in the uk, I found that a car and caravan was the preferred means of transport/living. Or a dedicated and usually classic 'living van' if the owner was involved with fairs or livestock.
This is because it is cheaper and more convenient to run one 'vehicle'. When a runabout is needed it can be detached from the caravan for various errands, leaving the wife and kids behind to 'keep' the pitch - which are often contested by interested parties. Not usually in places where you can leave an awning/MH/towcar behind and expect it to be there when you get back.
I think it would spell the end of MH facilities if not checked, as unfortunately there are marked differences in lifestyles and needs. 
A caravan ban would probably stop it happening, which would mean MH facilities only. I'm not experienced enough to know what would work - and don't know the MH/caravan ratio at facilities. - But I have not noticed many MH's on the traveller's living sites. - Helena.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

JohnnyF, glad to see your home again after your trip and it sounds as though you had a good one, as far as the gypsies using the Aires de Service. 

We had 30 nights on them on our trip, 11 in all at a cost of 18 euro's in total, mainly jetons for water and electric on a couple and we had not one incident of gypsies on any of the Aires. 

The amount of m/h people that do not know the difference between potable water taps and black water taps are certainly a cause for concern, why has anyone got to stick the neck of the toilet into the tap just to get some rinse water. 

I always use my grey water to rinse the toilet out if there is no seperate tap or i use my watering can to rinse from fresh water tap.

One thing that surprised us this trip was the amount of French m/hs running around leaving the grey water tap open, this is seriously frowned upon in the towns and villages.

Bob


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Traveling Folk*

Hello,

Well I have not had much time to stop at many Aires or Passion france yet. Those Aires that we have stayed at we have had no real problems.

When we did encounter gypsies was when we were cycling around lake annecy last year. There was a large field that had been overtaken by a crownd of them. Seemed many of them were builders or landsacpe gardeners etc, as their vans were all signwritten indicating so (with mobile numbers only!).

They were scattered over the field and seemed to have plugged into the mains somehow to feed thier electrical needs. One Van (panel Van) had towed a small curtain sided trailer to the field and underneath sat a Bosch Washing machine and seperate tumble dryer. *No prizes for guessing where the waste water was draining to!. *So there they sat in their Air conditioned caravans and the place was nothing short of a **** tip. They were there the whole week we were and from what I could see, remained unchallenged.

Yet for Euros 8 per night per couple they could have stayed at a nearby site shuld they have been allowed in their commercial vans. However, I would not want any of them parked next to me for any length of time. So live and let live I guess.

Trev


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Bob said.

*One thing that surprised us this trip was the amount of French m/hs running around leaving the grey water tap open, this is seriously frowned upon in the towns and villages*

You should have been at Peterborough and seen the number of British vans driving out with the tap open.
Cheers Sid


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Grey Waste*



SidT said:


> Bob said.
> 
> *One thing that surprised us this trip was the amount of French m/hs running around leaving the grey water tap open, this is seriously frowned upon in the towns and villages*
> 
> ...


Not so bad providing its only Bathroom Sink and Shower waste, depending of course where it is drained. Worse however is when Kitchen sink waste is drained in the wrong Places.

Trev


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

I have never travelled by motorhome before but I am now ten weeks in to a long trip round Europe.

Is there actually much difference between any of us "civilised" people doing our "wild camping" and the so called Gypsies?

The most interesting "wild" stop we have had was at Tarifa where an unofficial hierarchy developed on the beachside car park. Three separate groups - new vans, older vans with surfers, home made vans with - what? - new age travellers? how do we define each other?

What seems to me reading these posts is that we should define ourselves by cleanliness maybe?

If we are really honest with ourselves we should accept that our own wild camping is verging on the Gypsy.

As long as we compare notes about best places to wild camp we are actually increasing the chance of being seen as Gypsies ourselves because we all end up clinging together! I know - we have done it!

We have found some nice places off the general track - let them stay that way - places will disappear quickly enough anyway!

Brian


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Agree*



babyrhino said:


> I have never travelled by motorhome before but I am now ten weeks in to a long trip round Europe.
> 
> Is there actually much difference between any of us "civilised" people doing our "wild camping" and the so called Gypsies?
> 
> ...


What an interesting reply!

And yes I agree very much about clenliness. I know of a Wildcamping spot known only to locals and fisherman on the costa Tropical in Spain. So remote and so well hidden that I only found it by way of renting a Villa a couple of years ago. I doubt we will ever return and would never disclose its location, indeed would find it very hard to give you directions.

If I did/could I doubt in view of its location it would remain accesible for very long especially as it is minutes away from the main route, along the coast on the missing motorway route from Almeria to Malaga. It has a Panoramic Sea View on a cliff edge, where you are often awaken by the sounds of Dolphins on a calm day or waves crashing against the rocks in the storms.

Just one of our places for those who know. Not selfish, just don't want you too close to the cliff. If you find it, I hope you have a fishing rod!

Trev


----------

